# Instruction to the student engaged in system of Russian Hand-to-hand fighting:



## Pervaz (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi, 

I was sent these "maxims" from Vadim Starov - I have decided that I would leave them unchanged from the orgininal as it would be up to the user to interpret them according to experience(s)..


1 Fear and rage are pertinent and necessary.
2 Fear should not disappear completely.
3 Think of what train in pleasure.
4 Relax, try to relax maximum full.
5 To escape, not separating the contact - purpose of employment{occupations}.

6 Never be afraid to seem ridiculous and clumsy.
7 All should be carried out is realized.
8 In work of cruelty and roughness should not be.
9 Work carry out with the minimal expenses of efforts.
10 Orientations of attention, absolute rest of consciousness, confidence
And goodwill - features, characteristic for work with the partner
11 Limits of work of the person are moved apart at inclusion of 
reserve opportunities of ocurrence in a fighting trance.
12 Protection - attack, attack - protection without one is not 
present another.
13 Persistence a way to secrets of skill.
14 It is impossible to demand from the student of that to that 
it{him} have not learned.
It is not enough 15 One forces, it is necessary to have knowledge, 
skill and ingenuity.
16 It is impossible to enter fight if she{it} can be prevented.
17 be always ready to a unexpected attack.
In 18 What way to win anyone


----------



## NYCRonin (Dec 28, 2004)

I want to thank you for that post - and in a way, I am very happy for the less than english definitve translation - gives even more versatility for consideration. Pervas, my cyber-friend; I wanted to just say "Thank you for the gift"!
Sincerely.


----------



## Sniper (Dec 31, 2004)

1. Fear and rage are pertinent and necessary. The messege I get from those teaching the System is one should reach a state of unemotion. For instance when striking one should strike without emotion. That includes the emotion of low self-esteem. Rage is giving up to animalistic emotion not required of a professional. One need only fear God. If one tries to relax, where goes the rage?

2.In work of cruelty and roughness should not be: again the work of a professiona should not be done with rage or fear or roughness....does this contradict number one?

3. Work carry out with the minimal expenses of efforts: rage would overshadow minamalist effort, wouldn't it?

4.be always ready to a unexpected attack: if one is ready for an unexpected attack then that attack would be expected, wouldn't it. Having a little fun with this one but, serious with the others.

Btw, who is Vadim Starov? :asian:


----------



## Woody (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey there Sniper!

 You raise some good points for discussion. Please understand that I am a base novice at Systema. Nevertheless, as I understand the necessity for fear and rage is the concept that both fear and rage have made strong contributions to the survival of humans and thus are evolutionarily programmed into each of us. Kinda like they earned their places at the table, so to speak.

 Because they are there within us, we fight with ourselves should we try to suppress them.

 I might suggest if I may, that establishing a relationship with those aspects within you to learn how they can both serve and hinder you in your life. It is also possible to "negotiate" with those internal aspects of yourself to expand that relationship and so expand your capabilities.

 Warmest regards
 Woody


----------



## Woody (Dec 31, 2004)

I forgot to add that IMHO emotion is not the right tool to use when striking therefore, you don't strike without emotion (Humans need their emotions, they are never left at home <img> ). 

 I think a full hand is much the more appropriate tool!

 Guns, knives, grenades are all just tools, I am the weapon!

 Warmest regards

 Woody


----------



## Pervaz (Jan 1, 2005)

Sniper,

i)  "Fear and rage" - You are a "human animal" - you have emotions - you have to use and channel that emotion into the work aspect of survival - that is the "pertinent".  Just like your heartbeat - the art of survival has a beat to it - you can reduce the emotions but it is there in the background.  Unlike a previous MA where the emotion was harmonised with a "stance" (those with a BBJ will know what i mean with the kamae) - Systema uses the breathing and movement.  You are transferring the emotions rather than removing it.  Understanding your emotions - fear, rage - and how you deal with them thru practice (slow and fast) is reduction.

ii)  There is no contradition in "..In work of cruelty and roughness should not be." - Just do the work and move on. Be streamlined and move on.  Dont concentrate too much on what you are doing - keep aware !  If you decide to use your attacker as a plaything where you can practice your hits, strikes, pressure points, seeing which vein or artery can squirt the highest is not good for you (mentally or physically (there is also a legal issue but thats another topic)

iii) Vadim Starov is the President of the Kadochnikova School in Tver (http://www.kadochnikov.org/about/ - its in English)


----------



## Furtry (Jan 1, 2005)

I thought I recognized K.s book in the list :idunno: .


----------



## Pervaz (Jan 1, 2005)

Furtry

Its a good book (even though its in Russian) - Vadim has kindly translated some it for me ..

All knowledge is good knowledge !


----------



## Furtry (Jan 1, 2005)

I believe the book is available in english, maybe on line.
Yes, knowledge is a good thing  .


----------

